# Exo Terra Waterfall leaked and riuned my Viv - thanks a lot Hagen - NOT!



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd share with you all my experience of the Exo Terra waterfall and with the company Hagen.
We've had two waterfalls, the first pump failed and it was swapped for us at our local store where we purchased - shame really as the previous model seemed ok.

We had a problem finding a puddle of water in our Viv once before. If I'm honest I thought it was my son over soaking the moist box or something like that. Turns out it wasn't. With hindsight I should have realised there was far too much water to have come from a moist box but it was only a small amount and no damage seemed to have been done.

It was in fact our Exo Terra medium waterfall - it had leaked and now it has leaked again.
Unfortunately it has leaked so badly this time that our Viv has soaked up the water and swollen causing it to split - as the chipboard type material and laminate type edging most Viv's seem to be made of would. The damage to the side of the Viv is quite considerable and very unattractive.

So I got in touch with Hagen who are possibly the distributors or manufacturers (pretty certain their not!) of Exo Terra. Conversation with their chap was a little confusing as he seemed to change his views as to their actual role - anyways I'm sticking with distributors.
Hagen's customer service / technical advisor chap really wasn't that bothered. His view was the gecko had laid on the edge of the waterfall therefore diverting the water into the Viv. I expressed concerns that this was a poor design and that perhaps a warning should be in the manual. He seemed to disagree.
Mike (that's his name!) really did not seem at all concerned. I expressed my frustrations regarding our damaged vivarium and he made clear to me that was not something he and Hagen were concerned with. If the pump had failed I can return it to the place of purchase - I told him if the pump had failed there would not be such an issue as it would not have pumped its entire water contents into our Viv. The warranty is actually for the pump alone and is for two years. We are within the two years but clearly the pump has not failed - just the design of the waterfall itself.
Mike expressed some surprise at my suggestion that the waterfall had leaked - I have since sent him links to many Amazon reviews stating similar leaking issues.

I took the waterfall out of the Viv and bench tested it. My plan was to find something Gecko sized and place it on the edge of the waterfall to see if I could divert that much water, I was doubtful. I was far from surprised to see the waterfall leaked from the back before I had chance to try to obstruct the front... clearly the cause of the problem.

I telephoned Mike back straight away thinking now I had found the cause of the problem (believing it is clearly a manufacturing and/or product fault) that he might be a little more considerate to my woes. He was not. He told me I could take the waterfall back for an exchange (which actually under their warranty I may not). Mike gave me the opinion that he could not care less.
I was left feeling their view was their product had damaged my Viv through no fault of mine - but ho hum - too bad mate.

So, we're left with a waterfall that pumps but leaks, so cannot be returned and a Viv that although still functional is now cosmetically damaged.

I shall now never knowingly purchase a product distributed (or even manufactured!) by Hagen - which will include all Exo Terra products.

Below is the email Mike sent me after our chat on the telephone. I asked him for written conformation that the waterfall was neither under warranty or that they would consider making good our damages;


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Ben,

Please find exact wording of the waterfall guarantee below, any claims for consequential damage to furniture or furnishings must be done via your household insurance, pictures of the damage, receipts for the items and items themselves must be available for further investigation.

GUARANTEE This guarantee is limited to the pump unit only. The pump unit is unconditionally guaranteed for defects in material or workmanship for a period of 2 years from date of purchase. The guarantee is valid with proof of purchase only. The guarantee does not cover consequential loss or damage of or to animate or inanimate objects. This guarantee is valid only under normal operating conditions for which the pump is intended. This guarantee will not apply to any pump unit subjected to improper use, negligence or tampering. The motor is factory sealed, tampering will void guarantee. This guarantee does not affect your statutory rights.

Best Regards,
Mike **** Customer Service/Technical Advisor

Rolf C. Hagen (UK) Ltd
California Drive, Whitwood Industrial Estate, Castleford,
West Yorkshire. WF10 5QH
Rolf C. Hagen Inc.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And yes, he did highlight the section in red! 

Below should hopefully be the youtube clip link and I tried to embed it too, which didn't exactly go to plan;

https://youtu.be/oIKOeCedelg






All in all, bit of a disaster really - Thanks Exo Terra, thanks Hagen and a special thank you Mike


----------

